# Health insurance



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Any information about a private health insurance that covers script, GP etc? Similar to medicare in Australia.
John


----------



## meming (Jun 30, 2015)

You can check out what the BPO industry is using like Medicare, Kainos, etc. If I remember it correctly one of them offers individual coverage for a yearly cost of around 20,000.

Forgot to mention that coverage is like 500,000 annually.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There is some insurance company's add that shows up now & then on Facebook. The add states they provide coverage up to 74 or 75. I am 76 so pay no mind to it. The next time I notice it, I will post about it unless someone already has by then.

Fred


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

BPO industry ?
John


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Try this - Paramountdirect.com - They say they provide health coverage from 40 to 75 years old starting at about 230 Peso's per month.

Fred


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks pretty complicated and does not say anything about GP, Scripts, but thanks
John


----------



## rustyfox (Apr 14, 2015)

I've had a look at the paramountdirect.com website. When I clicked on the 'More details' button on the plan I thought might be right, the site went down and hasn't been up since. It's not my ISP (Smart) which doesn't work more often than it does, as I can get all other sites. I'm a bit wary of an Insurance company that can't keep its website up!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rustyfox said:


> I've had a look at the paramountdirect.com website. When I clicked on the 'More details' button on the plan I thought might be right, the site went down and hasn't been up since. It's not my ISP (Smart) which doesn't work more often than it does, as I can get all other sites. I'm a bit wary of an Insurance company that can't keep its website up!


More than the insurance company, it sounds as if you tried at just the wrong time. Likely cause might be a power failure where their servers are located or their internet connected servers are down. Very common here. Try them again later or even another day..


----------



## rustyfox (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Jetlag - I'll give it another go tomorrow. I've been trying off and on since about 9 a.m. but my own net access is down far more than it works.


----------

